# Husky 455 vs 353



## Rspike (Mar 30, 2006)

Just looking around at a few saws and doing some reading & research when i ended up getting a new Husqvarna 359. I was looking at the Husqvarna 353 and 455 just for the heck of it and was thinking ........whats the point ? I just dont get it. Husqvarna 353: Specifications

Cylinder displacement
3.2 cu.inch / 51.7 cm³ 
Power 3.3 hp / 2.4 kW 
Maximum recommended engine speed 13 000 mm 
Fuel tank volume 1.06 US pint / 0.50l 
Oil tank volume 0.59 US pint / 0.28l 
Oil pump type adjustable flow 

Cutting equipment


Chain pitch .325" 
Recommended bar length 13-20" / 33-50 cm 

Ergonomics


Sound level 102 dB(A) 
Noise emissions, LWA 113 dB(A) 
Vibrations, front/rear handle 3.1 m/s² / 3.2 m/s² 

Overall dimensions


Weight excl. cutting equipment 11.0 lbs 

Husqvarna 455: Specifications



455 Rancher







Cylinder displacement
3.4 cu.inch / 55.5 cm³ 



Power
3.4 hp / 2.5 kW 



Fuel tank volume
0.9 US pint / 0.44l 



Oil tank volume
0.7 US pint / 0.32l 



Oil pump type
- 





Weight excl. cutting equipment
12.8 lbs / 5.8 kg 

About the same price but the 353 is 13000 rpm-with Power 3.3 hp-weight 11.0 lbs 
When the 455 is 3.4 hp @ 9600 rpm Max 13,000 RPMs -weight 13.0 pounds 

Why ? Why have them both ? The 455 has more cc but shows about the same hp. with added weight of 2 lbs. Now i'm not trashing the saws i just dont see the point. Maybe just to keep the Rancher name out there . It sure looks like there are a lot of 455 going out the door even tho the 353 is right there. Is the 455 plastic or metal ? These saw just have me


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 30, 2006)

The 455 is there to score cheap EPA points for Husky, trough massive marketing towards :stupid: user groups that don't take the trouble to investigate further.... 

....which help them keep the EPA related restrictions on the rest of the product line slightly down. :greenchainsaw:

The 570 and 575xp are another part of the same story, but not to the same extent. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## havvey (Mar 30, 2006)

*455 vs*

I believe troll is correct but will add: i use a 350 and it is much lighter and smaller than 51/55 and cuts about the same. So i will take it anyday. But some companies keep a popular product in there line even though there is a better object. and others keep it to fill a spot (look at stihl) they have about 5 saws at every 5cc increment!! cant figure that one out either.


----------



## coveredinsap (Mar 30, 2006)

The 455 is a beast, IMHO. The most underrated saw around. The performance, while looking somewhat lousy on paper, shines in real use. Plenty of low-end torque and muscle...a gutsy, heavy duty saw for getting down and dirty. Runs a 24" bar no problem too....and is a softwood milling 'machine'.

I don't know how they make the thing EPA compliant, let alone "low emmission", as it appears (and sounds) like the three exhaust holes in the muffler are bored straight thru.

For about $350, it's the best deal around...which is evidently why they fly off the shelves in agricultural areas. Made in Sweden too.


----------



## Rspike (Mar 30, 2006)

The Husqvarna 359 i just bought was $360. total - out the door and is about the same price tho i seem to get a good deal over what normal sale price is ,the 359 has 3.9 hp 59cc 13500 rpm and weights 1 lbs less than the 455 and the 359 is not an XP. I also see now they show the 353 & 455 as a 16"-20" bar . The 359 shows 16"-24" tho i'll only run the 359 at a 20" and leave every thing over 20" to the 372XP . You know what the big problem is with chainsaw research (and this forum)?.........once you get looking its always "well for just a few dollars more and i could have the next size or the extra options " HA !


----------



## coveredinsap (Mar 30, 2006)

> You know what the big problem is with chainsaw research (and this forum)?.........once you get looking its always "well for just a few dollars more and i could have the next size or the extra options " HA !



Ain't that the truth.

The (print version) 2005 and 2006 Husky catalog(s) list the 455 Rancher bar sizes as 16"-24", just like the 359. My dealer had the 359 listed for $440...equipped with a 24" bar. (The 365 on the shelf had a 28" bar....and a $565 price tag)

I like the 455 24" with a rip chain...but again, I'm strictly using it for milling softwoods. The 24" bar is necessary as the milling seems to go effortlessly when the bar is angled back 45 degrees in the cut (as opposed to being perpendicular to the log...90 degrees...in the cut).


----------



## pinus (Mar 30, 2006)

Reasons for 455 the same as for Stihl MS290. Big, heavy and quite powerfull for homeowner; costs: nothing


----------



## Full Skip (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd like to see the numbers of 455 Ranchers sold vs. the number of 353s sold. I wonder which makes more economic sense to keep? I don't know the numbers of sales, but I do know that despite what's on paper the 455 is more impressive than the 353 when you run it. I don't exactly know why, it just is. Both are good saws. My cousin uses a 353 on occasion in his business and loves it. I'm pretty fond of my 455. I happened to get mine in a barter for some roofing work I did, so i didn't exactly comparison shop.

As an aside, a friend of mine who normally runs a Farm Boss dropped some sizeable pines with my 455 and was very impressed. So maybe it has that going for it too.:sword: 

My only two criticisms are the flimsy choke lever that seems to break any time it's 20 degrees or cooler and the limiter screws. Man I hate those things.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 31, 2006)

The 455 has a plastic case, the 353 has a metal case. Last fall I ran a 455 for about an hour. The 455 does seems to have a bit more torque than my 353, but it felt as heavy as my 372 and more bulky. I guess the 455 is an ok saw. I however do not think it's built as strong or as well as the 353.


----------



## clearance (Mar 31, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> The 455 is a beast, IMHO. The most underrated saw around. The performance, while looking somewhat lousy on paper, shines in real use. Plenty of low-end torque and muscle...a gutsy, heavy duty saw for getting down and dirty. Runs a 24" bar no problem too....and is a softwood milling 'machine'.
> 
> I don't know how they make the thing EPA compliant, let alone "low emmission", as it appears (and sounds) like the three exhaust holes in the muffler are bored straight thru.
> 
> For about $350, it's the best deal around...which is evidently why they fly off the shelves in agricultural areas. Made in Sweden too.


A beast? Compared to what? A 372XP that only weighs a little more, or a Stihl 460? Or a 288Xp or a 394Xp? For milling wood none the less, when you have run some more saws you opinion will mean something, here are some more saws I can speak to cause I have run them, 266XP, 272XP, 034, 038Mag2, 066, 028, 2101XP, 2100XP, ms200T, 365, 357XP, think that about it for real use. How about you?


----------



## coveredinsap (Mar 31, 2006)

> A beast? Compared to what?



For starters, compared to the Stihl MS390 that broke after 10 minutes.


----------



## TimberPig (Mar 31, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> For starters, compared to the Stihl MS390 that broke after 10 minutes.



An MS 390 isn't exactly world renowned for being a good saw, and neither is the 455. If you moved up in the world of saws to the models clearance is talking about, you'd realize how crappy they both are. They are both homeowner models meant for a couple cords of firewood, whereas every one that clearance mentioned are professional models meant for daily use for months on end, then tossing a rebuild into them and running them some more. There is a big difference between the professional models, and those targeted for homeowners. Try one, your opinion of the 455 will change in a hurry.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 31, 2006)

Andyshine77 said:


> The 455 has a plastic case, the 353 has a metal case. ..... I however do not think it's built as strong or as well as the 353.


Important points, and I believe you are right.

I have not run a 455, and I don't want to. The :censored: thing felt _at least _as heavy as my MS361W with heated handles, and _a ton _heavier than the 353 and 346xp that was sitting next to it in my dealer shop, when I handled it a little.

It *is* close to 2 lbs too heavy for its power output, and should have put out 1 hp more to make much sence.....:taped:


----------



## Freakingstang (Mar 31, 2006)

havvey said:


> I believe troll is correct but will add: i use a 350 and it is much lighter and smaller than 51/55 and cuts about the same. So i will take it anyday. But some companies keep a popular product in there line even though there is a better object. and others keep it to fill a spot (look at stihl) they have about 5 saws at every 5cc increment!! cant figure that one out either.




Just for the record, I have not run a 455 or a 353. I have run a 351 which is basically the same as the 353. It ran good for what it was and was light years ahead of the 350. I bought a 350 for my father that needed a little work. What a piece of crap. If the 455 is a newer version of that style (plastic case, etc). It is not worthy of the name. The 55 rancher will out cut a 350 any day of the weak, and a good running 51 (closed port) will out run them all.


----------



## Full Skip (Mar 31, 2006)

TimberPig said:


> An MS 390 isn't exactly world renowned for being a good saw, and neither is the 455. If you moved up in the world of saws to the models clearance is talking about, you'd realize how crappy they both are. They are both homeowner models meant for a couple cords of firewood, whereas every one that clearance mentioned are professional models meant for daily use for months on end, then tossing a rebuild into them and running them some more. There is a big difference between the professional models, and those targeted for homeowners. Try one, your opinion of the 455 will change in a hurry.



Not renowned by whom?

The 455 seems to get trashed by everyone who has never run one. I have pro saws as well, and I still think that the 455 is a good saw. I didn't purchase the saw myself, so I started off with the attitude that if I ran it into the ground it really wouldn't break my heart. That was two years and many, many trees ago. I cut with it at least once a week and I'm confident that the 455 meets or exceeds the durability standard of what would be considered a "ranch" saw - or one that sits somewhere between homeowner models and pro models.

I think that it's worth mentioning again that we have someone here who took a 455 with a 24" bar, mounted on an Alaskan mill and milled a cedar with it - and then provided the pictoral evidence.

That was asking a lot from that saw and it worked out just fine. From what you read here, one would have expected the lined case to fail immediately and for the saw to explode on the first cut.

The idea that the 455 is a piece of junk just isn't accurate.


----------



## TimberPig (Mar 31, 2006)

Full Skip, its evident you haven't run many professional model saws. They are lighter, faster, stronger, and tougher. Not to mention, that for something that weighs as much as a 455, they put out about twice the power.

Try running a 70cc pro saw, and then see what you have to say about the 455. It weighs just about as much as an 044/440 or a 372, but with less power. I'm sure you'll quickly realize why I say that claiming the 455 is a great saw by comparing it to a 390, is like being the tallest man on Pygmy Island. You might be the tallest on the island, but in the rest of the world, you come up short.


----------



## 16:1mix (Mar 31, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> The 455 is a beast, IMHO. The most underrated saw around.
> 
> For about $350, it's the best deal around...which is evidently why they fly off the shelves in agricultural areas. Made in Sweden too.



Yep, 
I work in a farm store and sold a 455 this morning with a 20" bar at about $370 plus another $16 for an extra chain. It’s destined for farm duty and I believe he made a good choice. Another fellow looked at a 345/16" and decided to shop around. There is a local Stihl dealer that I do not hesitate to recommend if we can't meet the needs of our customer in house. 

"Made in Sweden too."

That is good news to most people these days because they are so sick of having to buy junk made in China.


----------



## coveredinsap (Mar 31, 2006)

It appears that the same folks that think that anything other than a 'pro' saw is somehow a lesser or substandard saw are the same kind that think that having a computer running Windows XP Pro makes their computer a 'professional' model. Not.

The primary differences between 'pro', 'semi-pro', and 'light-duty' saws from quality manufacturers appear to be the power/weight ratio (a lighter saw is better if you work with it hour after hour, day after day, week after week, year after year), easier to service (quick-release access covers because time is money and you're maybe servicing it in the field on the clock), and easier to rebuild innards (it's cheaper to rebuild a smoked motor after 6 months of constant hard use than buy an entire new saw) ...and that's about it.

If anyone can prove how the internals are substantially any different in quality ...than have at it.


----------



## clearance (Mar 31, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> It appears that the same folks that think that anything other than a 'pro' saw is somehow a lesser or substandard saw are the same kind that think that having a computer running Windows XP Pro makes their computer a 'professional' model. Not.


Exactly, anything other than a pro saw is a lesser saw (not neccesarily a bad saw, 365=372XP etc.) and in in many cases a substandard saw. When you have run some saws the big boys use, come back and talk to us.


----------



## coveredinsap (Mar 31, 2006)

> Exactly, anything other than a pro saw is a lesser saw (not neccesarily a bad saw, 365=372XP etc.) and in in many cases a substandard saw. When you have run some saws the big boys use, come back and talk to us.



I'm sorry to have to tell you this, but....simply buying/using/owning a 'pro' saw doesn't make you a 'big boy', or any better than anyone else.

And no, they're not any 'lesser' or 'substandard' than a professional race car is to a ordinary 'homeowner' vehicle. Just different is all.


----------



## clearance (Mar 31, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> I'm sorry to have to tell you this, but....simply buying/using/owning a 'pro' saw doesn't make you a 'big boy', or any better than anyone else.
> 
> And no, they're not any 'lesser' or 'substandard' than a professional race car is to a ordinary 'homeowner' vehicle. Just different is all.


OK, thats why the NASCAR guys can use the same engine thats in Moms station wagon, no diff. between a 350 2 barrel with a cast crank and a balanced/ blueprinted 355 with a forged steel crank and hundreds of modifications. And you are right, falling with a 394XP doesn't make me any better of a man than someone with a 455, just smarter. Maybe I said it wrong using the big boys saws line, how about "the saws that professionals use", then come back and lets hear it.


----------



## TimberPig (Mar 31, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> I'm sorry to have to tell you this, but....simply buying/using/owning a 'pro' saw doesn't make you a 'big boy', or any better than anyone else.
> 
> And no, they're not any 'lesser' or 'substandard' than a professional race car is to a ordinary 'homeowner' vehicle. Just different is all.



Keep telling yourself that, and some day you too might just believe it.

Homeowner saws are meant to be inexpensive for guys who only use them for light cutting. They aren't designed or built to be as easy to handle, maintain, use, or be as durable and reliable. They are built for a guy who uses them so little that he can live without the better design, features and exexcution present in the more expensive professional models. They are lesser in every sense, because they are designed for a user with less demanding needs, where a less powerful, slightly more difficult to service, and less durable saw is acceptable, because it will last fine for the more limited amount of use it will see. The advantage they have, is the lower quality of design and build allows them to be built and sold for a lower price, more acceptable for person who doesn't demand the best tool for the job, because they don't use it hard enough to justify the expense. For the price, they do the job fine, but to say that they are not a lesser saw than the better built, better designed professional models is ludicrous. 

Professional model saws aren't race cars, they're the heavy duty trucks of the chainsaw world, versus the light duty compacts that are the homeowner models. Would you try to claim that an S-10 will outdo a 1 ton diesel, and outlast it in similar use? Thats the same thing you're saying right now on the saws. 

Until you run professional model saws, to compare them to a homeowner saw, you can't truly comprehend why they are cheaper. Everything about them is designed to be less expensive, to sell for lower cost, to meet the lower demands of the average homeowner. When you're not the homeowner cutting a little firewood with his saw, stepping up to a professional saw for heavy cutting, including milling, is justified by the greater longevity and superior design of these saws.


----------



## coveredinsap (Mar 31, 2006)

I can see that apparently you're one of those guys that marketeers love. If the Poulan Wild Thing was marketed as a 'professional saw' you'd likely have three....and be pimping them up to anyone that would listen. "But they're 'professional' saws!" LOL!

Keep right on thinking that.

Bottom line...a good saw is a good saw. The 'pro' models just make it slightly easier on the 'pros' that use them every day....at a premium price, though. Plain and simple.


----------



## asb151 (Mar 31, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> The 455 is a beast, IMHO. The most underrated saw around. The performance, while looking somewhat lousy on paper, shines in real use. Plenty of low-end torque and muscle...a gutsy, heavy duty saw for getting down and dirty. Runs a 24" bar no problem too....and is a softwood milling 'machine'.
> 
> I don't know how they make the thing EPA compliant, let alone "low emmission", as it appears (and sounds) like the three exhaust holes in the muffler are bored straight thru.
> 
> For about $350, it's the best deal around...which is evidently why they fly off the shelves in agricultural areas. Made in Sweden too.



The 455 is not an impressive saw. That is just a fact. Will it be suffice for many peoples needs.....absolutely. Calling it a beast with gutsy torque is an exaggeration.....if not just plain ridiculous.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 31, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> It appears that the same folks that think that anything other than a 'pro' saw is somehow a lesser or substandard saw are the same kind that think that having a computer running Windows XP Pro makes their computer a 'professional' model. Not.
> 
> The primary differences between 'pro', 'semi-pro', and 'light-duty' saws from quality manufacturers appear to be the power/weight ratio (a lighter saw is better if you work with it hour after hour, day after day, week after week, year after year), easier to service (quick-release access covers because time is money and you're maybe servicing it in the field on the clock), and easier to rebuild innards (it's cheaper to rebuild a smoked motor after 6 months of constant hard use than buy an entire new saw) ...and that's about it.
> 
> If anyone can prove how the internals are substantially any different in quality ...than have at it.




I don't know where you pull your Pro to Consumer comparative information from. Last week you were expounding the virtues of your Craftsman and consumer Husky, and crapping on your (temporary) consumer Stihl. More importantly, have you ever talked to the guys that buy the pro models and ask them why they don't buy the consumer models?


You miss so much in you post, such as what make it lighter (and often not all that much lighter) is also what makes it stronger, and able to take abuse and heat.. is the magnesium casings and the basic saw design. If you'd ever looked inside a pro saw with the eye of an engineer or mechanic you'd see the differences. Have you ever run one and noticed balance, vibration levels, and torque to mention a few? Ever compare the crankshafts and bearing mounts, the flywheels, the ....? 

Who do you know that burns out and rebuilds a pro work saw in 6 months? Unless due to abuse (wrong fuel mixes), expect years... 

BTW, apart from a few extra utilities thrown in, the difference between XP and "PRO" is primarily the ability to secure the file systems with fine granularity; for a home user it often doesn't matter, but in the corporate world it does... but this topic is for other forums of which there are thousands out there...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 31, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> I
> The 'pro' models *just make it slightly easier on the 'pros' that use them every day..*..at a premium price, though. Plain and simple.




You are so self-misguided... just how big a hole are you trying to dig for yourself? Be precise now - depth, width and length....


----------



## Full Skip (Apr 1, 2006)

TimberPig said:


> Full Skip, its evident you haven't run many professional model saws. They are lighter, faster, stronger, and tougher. Not to mention, that for something that weighs as much as a 455, they put out about twice the power.
> 
> Try running a 70cc pro saw, and then see what you have to say about the 455. It weighs just about as much as an 044/440 or a 372, but with less power. I'm sure you'll quickly realize why I say that claiming the 455 is a great saw by comparing it to a 390, is like being the tallest man on Pygmy Island. You might be the tallest on the island, but in the rest of the world, you come up short.



I think that what's obvious is that a lot of people haven't run a 455.

I've run 70cc+ pro saws and I still like the 455. I own a 385. It blows through trees. That's what you expect an 85cc saw to do. What's does the 385 weigh? 16 pounds? 

The 455 is a little over 12 pounds. I really don't see what all the fuss is about. If you told someone a 12 pound 55cc saw was too much weight for you a decade or so ago, they'd probably call you some sort of fruitcake.

The 455 is a good saw that does everything Husqvarna claims it does and the dealers around me sell a ton of them. I call that a success and I think that a lot of people would be surprised by this saw if they tried it.

That's part of the problem. If you're used to a pro saw, someone would pretty much have to give you one like in my case.


----------



## Freakingstang (Apr 1, 2006)

Full Skip said:


> I think that what's obvious is that a lot of people haven't run a 455.
> 
> I've run 70cc+ pro saws and I still like the 455. I own a 385. It blows through trees. That's what you expect an 85cc saw to do. What's does the 385 weigh? 16 pounds?
> 
> ...



That was a good post. I am familiar with the 55 Rancher, as I had one for years, then got the 365's. I just aquired a 55 about 6 months ago and use it quite a bit for odd jobs around the house. It is also a great loaner saw (speaking of that, I need to get it back). You just have to take into account what it actually is. It isn't a pro saw. It has a decent power to weight ratio and is intended for minimun use. That to me sounds like a great homeowner saw. Hence the rancher name, more use than a standard homeowner, but not near the use of an everyday pro saw.


----------



## kallaste (Apr 1, 2006)

*slinging crap!!*

I dont know or care about pro/nonpro Yada yada yada stuff. I have a 455 w/a 24" bar on it. It powers thrue osage orange in logs that the bar doesnt even reach out the other side. It does this without complaint day after day. If you call it a homeowner saw great .If you call it a pro saw great. If you call it a rancher, great. But no one can call it a bad saw. Some saws may be more user friendly or more poweful, but it does what its designed to do.CUT WOOD!! Osage orange is very hard wood.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 1, 2006)

Yugos are great cars too.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Osage orange, what's that some kind of wood.:deadhorse:


----------



## kallaste (Apr 1, 2006)

*osage orange*



Andyshine77 said:


> Osage orange, what's that some kind of wood.:deadhorse:


 

Lay terms.... Hedge apple.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 1, 2006)

I know, I was just messing with you.


----------



## kallaste (Apr 1, 2006)

*burning hedge*



Andyshine77 said:


> I know, I was just messing with you.


 
Some people say its the hotest burning wood available and will warp a plenium if not careful.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 1, 2006)

It's very dense wood. The best firewood I know of.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 1, 2006)

Full Skip said:


> ..... The 455 is a little over 12 pounds. I really don't see what all the fuss is about. ....


It is not a _little _over 12 lbs, it is closer to 13 - and that is what it should not have been. :censored: 

Anyway, I wonder when the *460* referred to in the 


> IPLs


 turn up - hopefully it will have more power without added weight.


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 1, 2006)

> It is not a little over 12 lbs, it is closer to 13 - and that is what it should not have been.
> 
> Anyway, I wonder when the 460 referred to in the IPL's turn up



The 455 appears to be heavy because it is beefier than the stock models, meaning that compared to the other models, it is 'ruggedized'. It is even beefy compared to the old 55 Rancher, which I also examined.
If you examine the 455 Rancher next to even the 359, the 455 seems like a sturdier built saw. I'm not saying that it necessarily _is_ sturdier, only that it seems to be.

If you've ever seen a ruggedized laptop computer, such as the Panasonic 'Toughbook' ....or some of the military laptops, then you know what I'm talking about.

And yeah, I wondered what the 460 was too.


----------



## TimberPig (Apr 1, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> The 455 appears to be heavy because it is beefier than the stock models, meaning that compared to the other models, it is 'ruggedized'. It is even beefy compared to the old 55 Rancher, which I also examined.
> If you examine the 455 Rancher next to even the 359, the 455 seems like a sturdier built saw. I'm not saying that it necessarily _is_ sturdier, only that it seems to be.
> 
> If you've ever seen a ruggedized laptop computer, such as the Panasonic 'Toughbook' ....or some of the military laptops, then you know what I'm talking about.
> ...



It takes less magnesium to build a crankcase to the withstand the same forces as it does with plastic. In order to build it out of plastic to withstand the same use, they had to use a lot more plastic. Hence why it is such a heavy saw for the size and power output. It has nothing to do with being built more rugged than the more expensive, better designed models intended for professional use, it has to do with building a saw cheaply enough to sell at a price that homeowners and farmers won't balk at, while offering decent reliability and toughness to moderate duty use.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 1, 2006)

:notrolls2:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 3, 2006)

Timberpig got it right, and coveredinsap got it wrong.

... simple as that!

I just found something more on the 460 - here it is.

It looks like it is the same as the 455, but with a .2 mm larger bore = 60.3 cc, 2.7 kW/3.7 hp.

Not impressive at all, but nobody expected than anyway, I believe.


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 3, 2006)

> Timberpig got it right, and coveredinsap got it wrong.
> 
> ... simple as that!



Uh, not so "simple". I'd suggest you check your precious Stihl's for those 'magnesium cases' you rave about....as they appear to be on the way out to make room for new technology, i.e. composite cases with metal lining....exactly what is purportedly on the 455.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 3, 2006)

Composite cases are not found on any professional saws.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 3, 2006)

Spacemule...I like that eye a LOT better


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 4, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Uh, not so "simple". I'd suggest you check your precious Stihl's for those 'magnesium cases' you rave about....as they appear to be on the way out to make room for new technology, i.e. composite cases with metal lining....exactly what is purportedly on the 455.




Simply wrong again...


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 4, 2006)

> Composite cases are not found on any professional saws.



And how do you know that for a fact?

By the way, the 455 Rancher has a manually adjustable chain oiler contrary to the specs/catalog. There is a multiposition set screw on the underneath of the saw, and instructions for setting it are on page 35 of the (english) manual. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 4, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> And how do you know that for a fact?
> 
> By the way, the 455 Rancher has a manually adjustable chain oiler contrary to the specs/catalog. There is a multiposition set screw on the underneath of the saw, and instructions for setting it are on page 35 of the (english) manual. Surprise, surprise.


Simple--being a professional saw precludes the use of composite crankcases. Similarly, if I said no midget weighs 400 lbs., would you ask me how I know this for a fact?


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 4, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> .... precious Stihl's for those 'magnesium cases' you rave about ...


Stihl are generally no more precious to me than Husqvarna is, and I am not raving about anything ...
Both Husky and Stihl make some outstanding, some very good, some good, and some not-so-good models.

Stihl has saw models with about the same weight handicap as the 455 has, and for the same reason - they try to make saws that are a bit stronger than the typical homeowner saw, but as they do it with plastic cases, the cases and saws turn into heavy and bulky ones. 

Magnesium is just stronger than plastic, related to both weight and bulk.


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 4, 2006)

> Simple--being a professional saw precludes the use of composite crankcases. Similarly, if I said no midget weighs 400 lbs., would you ask me how I know this for a fact?



No, I'd say you have no idea of what you speak. Here's a midget that weighs plenty more. Notice the curb weight....1631 lbs.

http://www.carfolio.com/specifications/models/car/?car=63668&MG#specs

Or do you mean _exactly_ 400 lbs?

And there's plenty more where that came from.


----------



## Freakingstang (Apr 4, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> And how do you know that for a fact?
> 
> By the way, the 455 Rancher has a manually adjustable chain oiler contrary to the specs/catalog. There is a multiposition set screw on the underneath of the saw, and instructions for setting it are on page 35 of the (english) manual. Surprise, surprise.




And so did my Non-pro dolmar from 1987. Big deal welcome to 1990. The 455 is not and will not be a pro model. Drop it already. I have a good running 55 and wouldn't take the time to throw it at your 455. Just wait until you drop that off a tailgate, porch, workbench etc. The local husky dealers loves them for the repair work he gets on swapping a plastic case. You say composite, but the truth hurts sometimes. Plastic is plastic. BTW, got a good running 290, that should be right up your alley. You interested?


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 5, 2006)

> The local husky dealers loves them for the repair work he gets on swapping a plastic case. You say composite, but the truth hurts sometimes. Plastic is plastic. BTW, got a good running 290, that should be right up your alley. You interested?



LOL! At your age I'll forgive you for not knowing what real 'plastic' is.

As for the 290... I'm looking for something to one day replace my Poulan thrasher saw..but, naw, that 290 probably can't handle it.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 5, 2006)

:notrolls2: 

I should have listened to Andyshine!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 5, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> And how do you know that for a fact?
> 
> By the way, the 455 Rancher has a manually adjustable chain oiler contrary to the specs/catalog. There is a multiposition set screw on the underneath of the saw, and instructions for setting it are on page 35 of the (english) manual. Surprise, surprise.



In term of the 455, what has the adjustable oiler got to do with it? Certainly not a unique indicator of a pro saw.

Why don't you insert some "facts' instead of generalizations? Earlier in this thread you were arguing that pro and homeowner saws were the same inside. sure... 

To answer your original question : How do we know? For a start - maybe we work in the business... have seen pretty much all models, and now and then, a peek at the "future models".


----------



## treehead (Apr 7, 2006)

I think the bottom line here is, the 455 for the money isn't a bad saw, yeah it's a little heavy(if you're gonna complain about a few lbs than you probably shouldn't be running saws anyhow) and when used for what it is intented to be used for will work as well as any saw in it's class , now as far as this whole post goes I have not seen one person actually compare it to the 353 which was the original post that was started and the reason I read through all this bs in the first place as I was interested in buying a new saw and these were some of the choices for me
thank you
Ryan


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 7, 2006)

> In term of the 455, what has the adjustable oiler got to do with it? Certainly not a unique indicator of a pro saw.



I never said it was any kind of 'indicator'. The point was that the specs say the oiler is not adjustable. That appears to be an error, it is adjustable.



> now as far as this whole post goes I have not seen one person actually compare it to the 353 which was the original post that was started and the reason I read through all this bs in the first place as I was interested in buying a new saw and these were some of the choices for me



The 353 is a .325 pitch chain, The 455 is 3/8 (.325 optional).
The 353 is E-TECH engine. The 455 is X_TORQ engine.
The 353 has a quick release air filter cover. The 455 requires the scrench/screwdriver.
The 353 is a 'professional' model. The 455 is 'semi-pro'/farm model.

That's about it. Around here a lot of folks think that you need to buy a 'professional' grade saw, and that magically transforms you into a 'professional'. You don't, and it doesn't.

I hope that helps.


----------



## crashagn (Apr 7, 2006)

Rspike said:


> Just looking around at a few saws and doing some reading & research when i ended up getting a new Husqvarna 359. QUOTE]
> Sry to break up the nice discusion that thier are aperently 4 pages of..
> Rspike.. what do YOU think of your new 359? do you think you made a good investment?
> I just recently purchased a 51. used of course but new ring and piston and some other new stuff.. i payed abit more then i wanted to for this saw.. but i think i made a good investment


----------



## possum398 (Apr 8, 2006)

Well I just used my friends 455, and it is not too bad. I am normally a Stihl man, but the 455 did well. I do not see what all the fuss is about. I think it is a good saw for the money.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 10, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> The 353 is E-TECH engine. ....


The E-tech is an _option_, most of them don't have it - at least not over here....

I have never seen a either Husky or a Jonsered chainsaw with E-tech.


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 10, 2006)

> The E-tech is an option, most of them don't have it - at least not over here....



You must ship them all over here  It appears to be the factory standard offering here. Probably because of the EPA regs.


----------



## Newfie (Apr 10, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Probably because of the EPA regs.



Not probably,definitely. Bigger and better regs in the pipeline.


----------



## Luke1913 (Apr 19, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> I'm sorry to have to tell you this, but....simply buying/using/owning a 'pro' saw doesn't make you a 'big boy', or any better than anyone else.
> 
> And no, they're not any 'lesser' or 'substandard' than a professional race car is to a ordinary 'homeowner' vehicle. Just different is all.




I agree. 

I found this forum while conducting research for my first chain saw. There is a lot of good information but you've got to wade through the crap as well. 

I needed a saw to trim and/or cut up a few trees a couple of times per year for my mom. Her home sits of two wooded acres.

I was considering the 353, the 359, and the 455 Rancher. I did not want a $150 El Cheapo budget saw and I did not NEED a "pro" saw. I went with the 455 with a 20" bar with the low kickback chain. I didn't want to make the front page of the local paper the day after I purchased my first saw. 

The 359 ran a hundred bucks more than the 455. I know all the stuff about "You get what you pay for." I figured that the 455 was good enough for my needs and I didn't really need the pro saw for bragging rights. 

Of course, the 455 is a LOT heavier than the 353 by 11.2 ounces. What the hell? It's not like you are comparing a saw the weighs 16 pounds to one that weighs 10. There is NOT a significant difference in weight between the two saws. 

I dropped $1400 for summer dockage last month, my family and I spent a week out of town on vacation two weeks ago, and I've got to have the gimble rings and boots replaced on my boat (twin 350 IO's) That job is gonna cost a chunk of change. I "saved" a hundred bucks by going with the 455.

If I were going to quit my job to be a lumberjack or cut firewood for a living I would probably run out and buy a pro saw. Simply dropping another $100 on a saw was not going to make ME a pro. 

It's amusing when you see posters slam each other for their choice of chainsaws. How many of these guys run a saw for a living? I don't think that Sven the lumberjack is sitting at his computer slamming Joe Homeowner for buying a non-pro saw. 

It's like Ford vs. Chevy, 30.06 Remington vs. .270 Winchester, .45 vs. 9mm, etc.

My Dad had either a Homelite or a McCulough. It was hard to start and the chain came off every now and then. He's gone now and it's my responsibility to do the big yard work for my mom.

The 455 started without a hitch. You don't even have to push the little gizmo that makes it easier to yank the starter cord (unless you're tired from lugging around those extra 11.2 ounces). I chopped down and cut up (not pro lingo) an old 16 " diameter apple tree. I trimmed maple trees and chopped up an old choke cherry tree. The saw did the work, not me. 

The 455 Rancher has some balls. Buy one and you'll be happy.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 19, 2006)

Luke1913 said:


> It's like Ford vs. Chevy, 30.06 Remington vs. .270 Winchester, .45 vs. 9mm, etc.


The discussion that's been going on is more akin to arguing that a Daisy bb gun is just as suitable for deer hunting as a 30.06 Remington. Sure, a bb gun has it's place, but it's not the same class as the 30.06. No one is arguing that homeowners won't tickle their panties pink with a homeowner saw--just that it's foolish to mill wood with one.


----------



## Rspike (Apr 19, 2006)

spacemule said:


> The discussion that's been going on is more akin to arguing that a Daisy bb gun is just as suitable for deer hunting as a 30.06 Remington. Sure, a bb gun has it's place, but it's not the same class as the 30.06. No one is arguing that homeowners won't tickle their panties pink with a homeowner saw--just that it's foolish to mill wood with one.


 So if one was wanting to mill two tree so and be done with it that person should go out and buy a ......... lets say a Stihl ms660 ? Now if that was the case "that would be foolish ". ha . I had to pull a car across town last week but i didnt go out and buy a new Ford super duty 350 for the job. All things have there place .


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 19, 2006)

> So if one was wanting to mill two tree so and be done with it that person should go out and buy a ......... lets say a Stihl ms660 ? Now if that was the case "that would be foolish ". ha . I had to pull a car across town last week but i didnt go out and buy a new Ford super duty 350 for the job. All things have there place .



Why....Yes, that's exactly right...you're supposed to buy a Stihl ms660 to mill one cedar tree, because everyone knows that 'homeowner saws' such as the 455 Rancher aren't up to the challenge, or 'professional' enough. Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!

It's surprising how duped with corporate marketing-speak some otherwise intelligent people can find themselves.



> It's like Ford vs. Chevy, 30.06 Remington vs. .270 Winchester, .45 vs. 9mm, etc.



Correct. And the 455 Rancher is the latest incarnation of the Bren Ten.


----------



## sawn_penn (Apr 19, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> And the 455 Rancher is the latest incarnation of the Bren Ten.



No, the 455R is just a fair saw for a fair price. It is generally viewed as being inferior to the 55R, 55, and 51.

Husqvarna haven't hit on some magic "AK-47" (cheap, unbreakable, good) design sweet spot with the 455R. The 455R is just another saw. It may be your pride and joy, but it's just another saw. If it gets the job done, that's all that matters.

In this world, there is always something better. Happiness isn't getting what you want, it's wanting what you've got.


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 19, 2006)

Uh, no ..the 455 is an excellent saw for a low price. It doesn't matter whether I own one or not. If the Stihl MS361 was about a $150 cheaper I'd maybe say the same thing about it. It's not so I won't.

And the 'Bren Ten' comment was made in regard to the naysayers who pooh-pooed the highly underrated 10mm cartridge and all the guns chambered for the round.


----------



## sawn_penn (Apr 19, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Uh, no ..the 455 is an excellent saw for a low price.



Err... OK. So we're the guys who are suckered in by the marketing and you're the guy who's getting so much more than he paid for.... Right.


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 19, 2006)

> Err... OK. So we're the guys who are suckered in by the marketing and you're the guy who's getting so much more than he paid for.... Right.



Well, if your MS361 spends the majority of it's time sitting on a shelf somewhere all clean and pretty, then yes....you've been had.


----------



## sawn_penn (Apr 19, 2006)

Is a 361 a nice saw? Yes. Would I like one to replace my 034? Yes. Am I going to go out and get one before I burn the 034 out? No.

Can I think of a bigger, better saw than a 361. Hell yes. There is always a bigger and better saw.


----------



## Tonka56 (Aug 6, 2006)

My buddy's 455 Rancher weighs more than my 365 Special.


----------



## Freakingstang (Aug 6, 2006)

Tonka56 said:


> My buddy's 455 Rancher weighs more than my 365 Special.




Which weighs the same as a 372.......


They are such a bargain! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FourMoCajuns (Aug 6, 2006)

How does this 455 compare to the 55 Rancher? I owned one for 2 years cutting about 10 cord a year with it. It did fine (so I thought) for what I needed. Then I bought a MS361 and it really opened my eyes. I spend less time in the cut and can handle much larger tasks. Hell over the last two days I felled blocked and limbed a red oak that measured 40" in diam at 5' off the ground! This is something that I wouldn't have been able to do with my 55rancher. And no I am not a pro nor do I desire to be one. 
These consumer saws fill a market niche nicely. They work how they are supposed to when they are supposed to but you must agree there are better models available.
Lets look at another analogy... Chevy makes the Cavalier and they also make the Corvette. Both will get you from point A to point B. But to say that the Cavalier is better (because it is cheaper) than a Corvette is simply the most idiotic statement possible.



Now nobody is saying anyone is stupid for buying a homeowner saw. But Sap tends to call everyone who either buys a Pro model or a Stihl for that matter an idiot. Everytime I read one of his posts I picture an overweight balding guy sitting in a dark cluttered room in his whitey tighties (with stains in certain spots) letting loose on these forums just trying to make himself feel more of a man. Well Sap its not our fault you didn't have a date for the prom! AM I wrong? Well prove it... stop acting like an a$$ to all who are different than you.


----------



## FourMoCajuns (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh and I am not saying that overweight and balding are bad.... just trying to paint a picture.


----------



## Tonka56 (Aug 6, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> Which weighs the same as a 372.......
> 
> 
> They are such a bargain! :hmm3grin2orange:



What weighs the same as the 372?

The 365's wider power band and high torque at low RPMs made it more suitable for my purposes. (carving logs for cabin building)

I'd like to have both actually as well as a 357xp.

Guitars, golf clubs, fishing poles, and chainsaws have one thing in common...more is better.


----------



## Freakingstang (Aug 6, 2006)

Tonka56 said:


> What weighs the same as the 372?
> 
> The 365's wider power band and high torque at low RPMs made it more suitable for my purposes. (carving logs for cabin building)
> 
> ...




Sorry, wasn't clear...Little sleep last night... lol

The 365 weighs the same as the 372. I have one of each and love them. Good saws that will last a long with maitnence. going on 7 years with mine now.

That makes the 455 such a bargain.


----------



## Tonka56 (Aug 6, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> Sorry, wasn't clear...Little sleep last night... lol
> 
> The 365 weighs the same as the 372. I have one of each and love them. Good saws that will last a long with maitnence. going on 7 years with mine now.
> 
> That makes the 455 such a bargain.



Is swapping out the 65cc for the 72xp engine a real big deal? I see from your sig that you've done that.


----------



## Hired Gun (Aug 6, 2006)

It is the 372 piston and cylinder you will need for the conversion or you can wait for Baileys to come out with the 372 BB kit which will be here shortly, we are told.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 7, 2006)

Tonka56 said:


> My buddy's 455 Rancher weighs more than my 365 Special.





Freakingstang said:


> ... The 365 weighs the same as the 372. I have one of each and love them. ...



According to test reports by DLG and KWF, the 455 weights 5.9 kg, the 365 6.1 kg and the 372xp 6.4 kg as delivered from Husqvarna - all less bar & chain and with empty tanks, but with everything else in place.

I don't really know why the 372xp weights more than the 365, but there may be some reinforcements, that is not precent in a 365 converted to a 372xp.... 

Husky also states that there is a difference, but not as much as .3 kg.


----------



## 314epw (Aug 7, 2006)

*want a 455?*

*I got 2, one is 2004 with normal wear,(some paint missing) $200.00 One is 2006 almost new $250.00.Shipping and insurance 25.00
Ed*


----------



## coveredinsap (Aug 7, 2006)

FourMoCajuns said:


> How does this 455 compare to the 55 Rancher? I owned one for 2 years cutting about 10 cord a year with it. It did fine (so I thought) for what I needed. Then I bought a MS361 and it really opened my eyes. I spend less time in the cut and can handle much larger tasks. Hell over the last two days I felled blocked and limbed a red oak that measured 40" in diam at 5' off the ground! This is something that I wouldn't have been able to do with my 55rancher. And no I am not a pro nor do I desire to be one.
> These consumer saws fill a market niche nicely. They work how they are supposed to when they are supposed to but you must agree there are better models available.
> Lets look at another analogy... Chevy makes the Cavalier and they also make the Corvette. Both will get you from point A to point B. But to say that the Cavalier is better (because it is cheaper) than a Corvette is simply the most idiotic statement possible.
> 
> ...



Yes, you're wrong....on all counts. The point is, unless you are using the saw in a professional capacity, there is little sense paying big bucks for a 'pro' saw that does hardly any work in the course of a year, and spends the majority of it's time sitting on a shelf somewhere. Why pay $600 for a 'pro' saw when you can pay $350 for a decent saw that does almost the same job? (Unless the point is that it makes you feel better about yourself owning a 'pro' saw, that is.)
In other words, the difference between the 455 and say, the 459 or 361 are minimal to someone who uses it in a non-professional capacity. Particularly since most people don't care a rat's arse for their chainsaw...it just gets thrown in the garage along with the rest of the tools to rust up.

Oh, by the way, the 455 could probably quite easily drop the tree you described. It appears that much of the battle is experience or knowhow ....which apparently gets substituted for displacement in many instances.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 7, 2006)

Closer, Sap,you are getting a lot closer to understanding, and I apreciate that.
Most people that but a homeowner saw will go to Lowes or HD and buy the $300 Poulan and be happy. When it blows up they chuck it and buy a new one, if they even wear it out.
My dad is a great example of the other way around. He had a Stihl, I think an 026, can't remeber now, anyway, lasted him 6 years of hard use. Finnally got weak, had I known then what I know now we would have reringed it and gone on!!
He got it in his head you're thinking, why spend all that money on the Stihl when I can buy wildthings for $150 all day long (Refurbs). So he did, and he would burn up 2 a season! Then when we would try to cut in hot weather they would vapor lock all the time, real bears to keep running. At the time I only owned 1 saw my husky 350, none of these problems! I had run it for a full season of firewood and it kept going strong, and didn't care about the weather!! Talked him into spending more money and he thinks that 350 is greatest thing since sliced bread!!! Not a pro saw, and he may get 2-3 seasons out of it, but the cost more than justified the expense. Next time I will convince him to spend the $50-100 and step up to the 353 just for the longer life and see if it lasts 6 years like the first Stihl did.
My point comes down to this, most people that will buy a saw and use it once every two months will probably not come here seeking advice, they see the cheap saw and use it for what it's worth and are happy. People that come to AS are ussually a little more seriuos, listen to what they want to do, read how much they are cutting, then make a call after that. If Joeblow only wants to cut 3-4 trees a year to clean up his place, a homeowner is great. If Billjoejimbob wants to clear 30-40 acres and keep it maintained he needs to step it up a notch. If Farmerted wants to cut firewood he needs to look at the pro line!!
You're 455 has been a great saw for you, but do you really think it would continue to mill next year? Let alone the year after that? You need something more robust if you wanted to do that all the time!
Just some food for thought.


----------



## TopJimmy (Aug 7, 2006)

Sap,
Why own a chainsaw. You could save a bunch of money in gas and oil, not to mention the purchase price of the saw, by using a bow saw. 

You have made a decision to buy a chain saw that fits your needs. I like my toys and can afford the pro models if I choose. We all make a decision based on our experiences, needs and wants. 

If you want to save a few dollars and buy the non pro models based on your needs, great. I like the 455, it is a good saw. Am I an idiot because I spent more to buy a smaller saw (346xp)? Could I get by with a 455, sure I could. Do I choose to buy better equipment, yes I do. I will not knock you for your decision, please do not knock me. 

If you choose to believe that the 455 is the equal to a saw that cost 150.00 more, more power to you. I have run many pro vs homeowner saws, both get the job done, but generally the pro model will get it done with less fatigue and in less time. For me this alone justifies the extra cost no matter how much or little use the saw gets.

The only time I am disappointed when I buy a piece of equipment is when I don't spend the extra money for the best.

Let me add, spending the extra money does not affect any other area of my life, if the extra expense off the pro model were something that I had to consider in my overall budget, then I might very well save the money and choose the cheaper saw.

Jim


----------



## coveredinsap (Aug 7, 2006)

I went to the next nearest Stihl dealer here in the valley today. He is also a Husky dealer. One half of the store is Stihl, one half is Husqvarna, (and he also is the valley John Deere dealer)....very nice place, with huge displays of each makers saw...yup, even a Stihl 880. Anyways, while I'm waiting for them to make me a loop of .404 chain, I ask one of the guys what is their most popular selling Husky saw. Without batting an eye he says the 455 Rancher. I ask him again to make sure...and he saws they sell way more 455's than any other saw. Keep in mind that this is farmland (vineyard) country....very agricultural upvalley where this store is located. I ask him what is his best selling Stihl....and he thinks for a few seconds, and answers ....the 260.

So there it is, the Husky 455 and the Stihl 260 is what the vineyard management firms/winery/ranches are buying around here. Now don't you think that if the 455 was a 'homeowner' pos it would very quickly _not_ become the best seller? This isn't a store the general public frequents...this is the wine industry's main supply store for agricultural tools.

I remember when the Glock came out...it was widely ridiculed for being 'plastic'. Do people still ridicule Glocks? They may, but an awful lot of people, including cops, swear by them.


----------



## wagonwheeler (Aug 7, 2006)

To businesses saws are just 'consumables'. Vinyeards and farms in Kalifornia are a lot like plantations and farms here. They buy what they can afford to 'consume' on a reasonable basis. The ms290 is the 'best seller' here. The ms250 next, the ms250 and 270 quick adjust are close as well, because the 'help' can adjust the chain more reliably.

Has nothing really to do with specs, run time, serviceability... Just how much they decide to spend and on what timeframe. No use trying to talk them out of it.

The tree services here are similar, but buy more specialized saws because they must or the timeframe of saw replacement is too short. But here they don't mod thier saws and just run them as hard and as much as possible to justify an invoice. Nothing wrong with that, the saw pays for itself quickly.

Chaser


----------



## spike60 (Aug 7, 2006)

Tonka56 said:


> Is swapping out the 65cc for the 72xp engine a real big deal? I see from your sig that you've done that.



Funny but I was looking up these cylinders today. The price difference between the 2 is only $20, so if you need to get one, it's a no-brainer to get the larger 372 kit. They are a direct swap in either direction. Also, all of the EPA versions use the same exact carb.


----------



## spike60 (Aug 8, 2006)

You know, I have to agree with Sap's position on the 455. For the average guy cutting a few cords of wood a year, it is great bang for the buck, and will hold up very well in that role. No, it's not a pro saw, but like he says, not everbody needs one. Also, the word "Rancher" is marketing magic by Husky. I have guys come in and ask for the "new rancher". They don't even know the number. 

The problem Sap has in getting his point accross in this forum of course is that nearly everyone here spends more on saws than we need to. The more power the better; the more saws the better. Just the fact that I'm doing this at MIDNIGHT proves that I am likely in need of some therapy.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 8, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> I went to the next nearest Stihl dealer here in the valley today. He is also a Husky dealer. One half of the store is Stihl, one half is Husqvarna, (and he also is the valley John Deere dealer)....very nice place, with huge displays of each makers saw...yup, even a Stihl 880. Anyways, while I'm waiting for them to make me a loop of .404 chain, I ask one of the guys what is their most popular selling Husky saw. Without batting an eye he says the 455 Rancher. I ask him again to make sure...and he saws they sell way more 455's than any other saw. Keep in mind that this is farmland (vineyard) country....very agricultural upvalley where this store is located. I ask him what is his best selling Stihl....and he thinks for a few seconds, and answers ....the 260.
> 
> So there it is, the Husky 455 and the Stihl 260 is what the vineyard management firms/winery/ranches are buying around here. Now don't you think that if the 455 was a 'homeowner' pos it would very quickly _not_ become the best seller? This isn't a store the general public frequents...this is the wine industry's main supply store for agricultural tools.
> 
> I remember when the Glock came out...it was widely ridiculed for being 'plastic'. Do people still ridicule Glocks? They may, but an awful lot of people, including cops, swear by them.




Does everthing with you have to be a fight?

I remeber when the Glocks first came out, I couln't wait to get my hands on one!!!! Guns are just neater than snot!!! Then Die hard 2 came out and I fought and fought with people over the misconceptions of them not being detected by metal detectors, as portrayed in the movie!!! Bought one, loved, have nothing bad to say about the guns, love them, sold it to buy something bigger, 9mm was not my thing.


I never once said a bad word about the 455, other than I think it is over priced and over weight verses the 350. PERIOD!!! Husky makes a fine saw, and in some classes I belive it is better than Stihl, Oh well!!! I also have no doubt that the 455 and 260 are the best selling saws out there, great!!! Both good saws.
But I ask again, how long do you really think that 455 will hold up to milling? One, maybe two seasons, vs. what a 372 would do?
Yes, I know you bought it for one progect and that is fine and well, but you're situation does not apply to everyone else, as I refferd to earlier. Relax, and if you have no reasonable solution, don't post anything, you might even learn a thing or two.
Andy


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Aug 8, 2006)

But seriously, how much saw do you need to maintain a vineyard? A WildThing could beat the poo out of the roughest, toughest grapevine in the valley.


----------



## chowdozer (Aug 8, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> I went to the next nearest Stihl dealer here in the valley today. He is also a Husky dealer. One half of the store is Stihl, one half is Husqvarna, (and he also is the valley John Deere dealer)....very nice place, with huge displays of each makers saw...yup, even a Stihl 880. Anyways, while I'm waiting for them to make me a loop of .404 chain, I ask one of the guys what is their most popular selling Husky saw. Without batting an eye he says the 455 Rancher. I ask him again to make sure...and he saws they sell way more 455's than any other saw. Keep in mind that this is farmland (vineyard) country....very agricultural upvalley where this store is located. I ask him what is his best selling Stihl....and he thinks for a few seconds, and answers ....the 260.
> 
> So there it is, the Husky 455 and the Stihl 260 is what the vineyard management firms/winery/ranches are buying around here. Now don't you think that if the 455 was a 'homeowner' pos it would very quickly _not_ become the best seller? This isn't a store the general public frequents...this is the wine industry's main supply store for agricultural tools.
> 
> I remember when the Glock came out...it was widely ridiculed for being 'plastic'. Do people still ridicule Glocks? They may, but an awful lot of people, including cops, swear by them.



As with any tool, it comes down to what you expect in quality and how much you are willing to pay.

Some people go to Harbor Freight and buy a set of wrenches for $10. For the average Joe Homeowner, those wrenches will last a lifetime. 

Other people go to Sears and buy Craftsman, $50 or so for the same sizes of wrenches. A little better quality, a little better durability, a little better fit. For many weekend mechanics, those wrenches will last a lifetime.

Professionals visit the Snap-on man. The same number of wrenches again, but from Snap-on you'll probably pay over $200. But you'll find the Snap-on wrenches are more comfortable to hold, take more abuse and have greater strength.

AFAIK, all three have a lifetime guarantee.

Each set of wrenches is a good bargain for the application it was designed for. Without knowing the application for which they will be used, no one can make a recommendation as to which is the best set of wrenches or which is the best 'bargain'.

I am reminded of the Homelite string trimmers I've had. Three of them in 10 years at $80 a whack. My father has had a Stihl for 27 years and he cuts 10 times what I do.
Which is a better bargain?

I thought so too, that's why I bought an FS110 last year. It's the last string trimmer I will ever buy. Did I need a pro industrial duty model? No. I could have continued to buy a Homelite every three years.

And so it is with chainsaws.


----------



## coveredinsap (Aug 8, 2006)

$10 wrenches would work for me. Right now I've got some old Craftsman wrenches that I picked up at a garage sale, and I'm missing some. I always thought the Snap-on dude was a rip off, and that mechanics only bought from them because they
A) regularly came to their place of work, so it was handy

B) the employer likely subsidized a part of the cost, if not more...at least temporarily

C) regularly came to their place of work

D) it was handy

E) regularly came to their place of work, where there employer likely had an account with Snap-on and would subsidize the employee's purchases...at least temporarily

F) got to brag that they had expensive 'professional' Snap-on tools, so they could look down on those with Craftsman or other 'homeowner' tools


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 8, 2006)

WELL.......... I see where this is going!!!! It's obvious you have made an opinion and are too pig-headed to let you're feeble mind grasp anything else. I will leave you with this- Mechanics pay for their own tools, PERIOD!!!!! No subsidies from the employers, no kick backs, it cash out of pocket!!!! But as you have never been a mechanic how could you have known that? OH yeah, just like everything else, you formed a pig-headed opinion and no matter what have to back it to the end no matter how many times you are proved wrong!!!!
I leave you alone in "Off the Topic", so unless you have something of real value, no, unless you have a legitimate question, why don't you refrain from posting in "chainsaw". In other words "Don't post, be quite, read and LEARN something"


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 8, 2006)

Just buy the best tool for the job. Then you only have yourself to blame if they don't do a great job! I read that somewhere..

or something like that..

I have some very expensive tools, and love them.. I also have a big set of really cheap "import" metric wrenches I bought in a small town drug store about 25 years ago... just throwaways (I thought), and still haven't got around to replacing them 'cos they do work...

All these circular arguments about which saw is best for any one end user really don't matter - If the user chooses inexpensive and it works and lasts to his expectations, that's fine. If he can afford a more expensive or pro saw, more power to him (no pun intended).

I sell to both types - "price sensitive" and "quality conscious". The only time I try to move them up the product line is if they are trying to do something with a machine that is just unsuitable. This only occurs with inexperienced users -the experienced (not just pros) have figured out long ago the limitations and can make an informed choice. 

I draw a strong line at milling... [I'm NOT trying to open up another rave about what you can mill with and what you can't]. If a guy wants to buy a consumer grade "occasional use" saw for milling, I dissuade him and steer him towards an older used pro-saw or send him to a competitor that might have one, of any brand... Even a short stint milling will place serious stress on a small saw. You might not notice the effects immediately, but they are there. There is a reason they are called "occasional use saws" (Stihl lingo, but applies to the other brands).

Milling is akin to using a Subaru to pull a 4000lb boat 800 miles across the mountains. Can it do it? Sure.... but wouldn't you be better with a Ford F250 (hey guys, the brands here are just random examples)?


----------



## 314epw (Aug 8, 2006)

*math*

*a=d,b=e F=reason*


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 8, 2006)

314epw said:


> *a=d,b=e F=reason*




That's why I keep getting an "F"


----------



## chowdozer (Aug 8, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> $10 wrenches would work for me. Right now I've got some old Craftsman wrenches that I picked up at a garage sale, and I'm missing some. I always thought the Snap-on dude was a rip off, and that mechanics only bought from them because they
> A) regularly came to their place of work, so it was handy
> 
> B) the employer likely subsidized a part of the cost, if not more...at least temporarily
> ...



Your assumptions are wrong.

If you are indeed a carpenter, and have been so for any length of time, you know the value of quality tools. Tools like generators and nailguns. You also understand the difference between professional tools and homeowner tools.

So what are you arguing about?


----------



## TopJimmy (Aug 8, 2006)

Sap,

Snap on a rip off? Now you are in an area that I have some experience in. I used to turn a wrench for a living, I was an ASE Certified Master. Yes it is convenient to have the truck come by once a week with an open account. I used to work at a shop that was across the street from a mall with a sears in it. It would have been easy to go there for my tools. Let me promise you, there is a big difference between Snap on and Craftsman. I have watched people strip the head of a bolt with a craftsman and then I have removed the bolt with a snap on. The wrenches slip less, which means less banged knuckles. With almost everything in life, you get what you pay for. Do you pay extra for the truck to stop by, and for the lifetime warranty, yes you do. Do you pay extra for the top quality tool, yes you do. Is it worth it, for some absolutely. Since I have used Snap on in the past, I hate to buy anything else, but since the truck does not stop regularly at my shop, and I do not directly make a living with automotive tools, sometimes I buy others. And no employer ever paid one cent for any of my tools.

You choose cheaper tools, god bless you, and that is a great decision if it works well for you. I try to buy the best, it works for me. Do not assume that I am dumb because I spend more on equipment than you do, and I will not assume that you are dumb for buying cheap equipment.

Please understand that under certain circumstances I agree with you. I needed a 1" impact for working on a couple of bigger trucks that I own. A good unit runs 550.00 -700.00. I might use it 10 times per year, I spent 250.00 at harbor freight in a cheap unit that meets my needs. The difference between you and me is this: I do not think that someone that spent 700.00 for an Ingersoll Rand 1" impact is a fool and got ripped off. My unit is not the same. I paid less for less of a tool. Do you understand?

Jim


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 8, 2006)

Quality is remembered long after the price is forgotten


----------



## coveredinsap (Aug 8, 2006)

TopJimmy said:


> I needed a 1" impact for working on a couple of bigger trucks that I own. A good unit runs 550.00 -700.00. I might use it 10 times per year, I spent 250.00 at harbor freight in a cheap unit that meets my needs. The difference between you and me is this: I do not think that someone that spent 700.00 for an Ingersoll Rand 1" impact is a fool and got ripped off. My unit is not the same. I paid less for less of a tool. Do you understand?
> 
> Jim



Thank you, you made my point for me right there. Unless you are a 'pro' and/or using the tool 24/7, it generally isn't very cost effective to buy 'the best'. And of course a 'pro' grade saw would likely outlast a 455 under normal circumstances, as would an all metal .45 ACP Colt Government Model outlast a Glock.

And I never claimed they were a 'fool' if they bought the 'pro' saw to use 24/7. They are for it to sit on a shelf, though....but that's only my opinion.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 8, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Thank you, you made my point for me right there. Unless you are a 'pro' and/or using the tool 24/7, it generally isn't very cost effective to buy 'the best'. And of course a 'pro' grade saw would likely outlast a 455 under normal circumstances, as would an all metal .45 ACP Colt Government Model outlast a Glock.
> 
> And I never claimed they were a 'fool' if they bought the 'pro' saw to use 24/7. They are for it to sit on a shelf, though....but that's only my opinion.



Sap are you talking about my shelf of saws,grrrrrrrrrrrr,lol. Just messing with ya. Fact is on my shelf many saws, around 20, sit and sit and sit but I don't feel foolish about it. Fact is they are merely a just a hobby. Looking at this thread its safe to say what I've always said, the best saw is the one you own. If you like it and it serves you well then to you its the best and thats that. If one saw or one brand was the very best there would be very few brands and very few choices. Varity is the spice of life and its all to their liking. I've never had my hands on a 455 or a 353 but no doult both have there fair share of fans, thats why Husky has them out there, to please both you who likes the 455 and the other guy who likes the 353, thats the purpose of both saws. 

How is the Remmington ruinning???


----------



## coveredinsap (Aug 8, 2006)

chowdozer said:


> Your assumptions are wrong.
> 
> If you are indeed a carpenter, and have been so for any length of time, you know the value of quality tools. Tools like generators and nailguns. You also understand the difference between professional tools and homeowner tools.
> 
> So what are you arguing about?



I learned long ago the hard way not to buy 'the best' tools. They generally don't last any longer than the medium grade tools. Not the johnny cheapo tools, the medium grade tools are what I'm referring to here.


----Thall----
The Remington's running ....loudly. Interesting saw, but certainly not in a class with the Macs. The Remington looks like it was designed by committee, and everything is a pain to get to....literally. I spent the morning finding and fabricating springs for the pull starter/flywheel engagement ....an inertia type deal that when you pull the rope, reaches out and digs into a cup on the inside of the flywheel. Jeez Louise. (The old springs were so rusted that they started coming apart after starting it a few times.)


----------



## cord arrow (Aug 8, 2006)

* the thread that will not die*


----------



## stckciv (Aug 8, 2006)

This is something that no one will ever agree on!

I buy quality tools, just like I do any other tool I use. I dont want the hassle later so I buy it once. Everything from my lawnmower to chainsaws to hand tools may have been overkill, but hey, I like to use them and they work perfect every time. Not many people say the enjoy mowing or trimming their lawn, I do because of the equipment I have. I hated it when I had a subpar machine.

We are all different and we will all spend extra money on different things. Someone may think I am an idiot because I didnt spend enough on my BBQ grill.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 8, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> I learned long ago the hard way not to buy 'the best' tools. They generally don't last any longer than the medium grade tools. Not the johnny cheapo tools, the medium grade tools are what I'm referring to here.
> 
> 
> ----Thall----
> The Remington's running ....loudly. Interesting saw, but certainly not in a class with the Macs. The Remington looks like it was designed by committee, and everything is a pain to get to....literally. I spent the morning finding and fabricating springs for the pull starter/flywheel engagement ....an inertia type deal that when you pull the rope, reaches out and digs into a cup on the inside of the flywheel. Jeez Louise. (The old springs were so rusted that they started coming apart after starting it a few times.)



Well its a old saw Sap, gotta give it credit, it runs, not many saws that old out there still running so hats off to the old Remmington. Those springs are a pain but patience will solve those problems. We had a few Remmingtons years ago, a SL-9 and a SL-11, and boy loud is a understandment. Now lets see, thats No.9 right? Sap your guilty of a hobby, a saw hobby. I say cool beans. No doubt No.10 is coming soon....


----------

